# Any interest in recycled fishing weights and jigs?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

This is a question for our fishing members.

My wife and I frequently dive on wrecks in the Pensacola area. We often find a large number of lead fishing weights and large jigs on the wrecks. Most could be recycled and used again as-is or with a little clean up. We are both into recycling stuff whenever possible.

I hate to see piles of lead accumulating on the wrecks and local fishermen incurring the expense of buying replacement weights and jigs at retail prices. 

Do you think there is a market for used lead weights and jigs?

If so...
What would be the best way to offer them to fisherman, an on-line store?

What do you think would be a fair price for recycled weights and jigs, 50% of retail price?

We are not looking to make a bunch of money on this project. It would be nice to cover the costs of recovering the lead. However, we are primarily interested in providing a means for it to be recycled, and promoting good-will between the diving and fishing communities.

Thanks in advance. 

Bryan


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have the ability to turn lead (dive weights) into sinkers if you need sinkers. The jigs are usually a pain, the paint stinks when melting, and the hooks are usually rusted and nasty. You will have the best luck with the belt weights. There are people on CL that sell lead, just don't take it to a recylce center you'll get nest to nothing for it.

Tod


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

not sure about the $$$ side of your equation, but my thoughts would be that if you are already down there, drag up as much as you can. There always seems to be people looking for used lead that they can melt down and make into something, wether it be new weights, or lures / jigs what ever.

@ 50% of market value for used lead, I would be willing to bet you wouldn't have a hard time getting ride of what ever you brought back. Maybe do 50% for PFF'ers and 75% for others ?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What size and kind of sinkers do you offer?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> What size and kind of sinkers do you offer?


We have not brought many sinkers up yet. Most of the weights that we find are egg-shaped and are about 1-2" long. I'm not sure how many ounces that would be. Occasionally I’ll find weights formed with an eye at the top and rarer still, down-rigger weights.

We also find many anchors, as I'm sure you do. Some appear to be new, while others have some miles on them.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> What size and kind of sinkers do you offer?


Lobsterman If you were refering to me here a link to my post in the for sale forum, I don't want to hijack the OP post.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/free-sinkers-sorta-85422/ 


Tod


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

The Egg Sinkers would have to be melted and remolded. If they build up any corrosion in the hole they will chafe the line and be back at the bottom in no time and ready to be brought back up by a diver again. The bank sinkers (the ones with the eye at the top) may be able to be reused. Jigs will depend on condition. I have seen some ugly jigs catch fish.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I would think it would depend heavily on the kind of quantities you're talking about bringing up and how far you are off the "beaten path" (assuming you would want people coming by your house/office). I would drive out of my way for a half-price anchor or a couple of downrigger weights but not for a handful of egg sinkers. If you are getting a large quantity of the egg and bank sinkers I would talk to some of the local bait shops about some type of consignment arrangement maybe. 

Or do like Sealark and sell them here on the forum as you accumulate them. I would drive out of my way for a "bucket full" of 8-16oz egg sinkers if the price was right.:yes:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> I would think it would depend heavily on the kind of quantities you're talking about bringing up and how far you are off the "beaten path" (assuming you would want people coming by your house/office). I would drive out of my way for a half-price anchor or a couple of downrigger weights but not for a handful of egg sinkers. If you are getting a large quantity of the egg and bank sinkers I would talk to some of the local bait shops about some type of consignment arrangement maybe.
> 
> Or do like Sealark and sell them here on the forum as you accumulate them. I would drive out of my way for a "bucket full" of 8-16oz egg sinkers if the price was right.:yes:


_I agree- selling here on the forum would or:yes: should work_


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

i should have saved my lead from when i raced, had about 200 lbs.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Let me know what you have*

And also what will 100 lbs cost? I check PM's two or 3 times a week.
www.aquaventurecharters.com


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> And also what will 100 lbs cost? I check PM's two or 3 times a week.
> www.aquaventurecharters.com


Not sure yet. Just trying to get a feel for what folks think this would be worth. Do you think 50% off of the retail price would be reasonable?


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Not much of a market, at all. None of what you describe could be reused. It would all have to be melted down and remolded. I have been melting and molding lead sinkers, musket balls and mini balls for years. I use to be able to get all the lead I wanted from tire sellers. They would give me the old tire balancers (the lead weights used to balance tires.) Now only a few dealers will give me the lead. Most keep it and sell it themselves. And yep, the paint stinks but no worse than making my own chum.


----------

